# 66 gto full exhaust



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

On hear again brain picking. Makes me feel like I should be paying somthing for this . I've already gained alot of valuable info and advice here.
Here goes again!
I've gotta the motor all done and ready to go in the car but I need new exhaust from the heads all the way back. 
I'm looking to keep the car as correct as possible within reason. 
I say within reason because although most is correct and matching on the cat the motor is not . Its a 66 389 which works for the car but the engine numbers don't match the car . Also the intake and carbs don't match the engine block numbers . This engine had a 4 barrel intake on it . I now have a tripower set up on he car .
The point is I do want a correct looking exhaust on it but I'd be willing to leave a bit of correct on the table in exchange for some more performance. Maybe. 
Does anyone have some suggestions for this situation and or resources for getting exhaust manifolds and full exhaust system from there back?
Thanks once again


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I bought my HO exhaust manifolds from Ames Performance. They look better than any OEM set I have ever come across. Of course they're new, but they look very well done. I ordered mine in January of this year and it took about 4 months to get them...just a heads up, they may take a while to get.

As far as exhaust pipes and mufflers go... an old school set of DynoMax Turbo mufflers will look very stock and sound it too with just a bit more deep tone. I'd just take them to an exhaust shop with some photos of how you would like it routed and call it a day. Otherwise, Ames sells exhaust kits along with stock appearing brackets as well.


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

Sick467 said:


> I bought my HO exhaust manifolds from Ames Performance. They look better than any OEM set I have ever come across. Of course they're new, but they look very well done. I ordered mine in January of this year and it took about 4 months to get them...just a heads up, they may take a while to get.
> 
> As far as exhaust pipes and mufflers go... an old school set of DynoMax Turbo mufflers will look very stock and sound it too with just a bit more deep tone. I'd just take them to an exhaust shop with some photos of how you would like it routed and call it a day. Otherwise, Ames sells exhaust kits along with stock appearing brackets as well.


Hey thanks alot for the input .
I've bought some other stuff from ames .
I'll give them a call . Only thing is I can't wait 4 months but we'll see what they say .
As far as the dynomax where would you go for those?
Obviously I can Google it but ..


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Summit or any good muffler shop can order the DynoMaxs'


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

My 66 GTO project currently has a 326 with stock exhaust logs, and I recently installed a Pypes 2 1/2 NON crossover system with tail pipes and tips. No matter what I did, I could never get the pass side tail pipe to aim right, so for now I have it dumped in front of the rear end with turn downs. IF, you buy a Pypes system, I strongly recommend going with a crossover, I think that would have fixed the problem that I had.


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

Anybody know if these are right for the car ?
Obviously it says its for the car but im looking online and seeing different looking ones for the same application and ranging in price up to like an $80 difference ??
Is there a recommended brand or anything?
Trying to handle this thing with kid gloves here lol


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Cheap mounts are cheap mounts. They may last a year, or maybe a week. If you don't drive the car possibly two or three years.
NOS factory mounts are usually $75-125 each

Ames has an excellent reproduction of the factory mounts. 



Ames Part Detail





Ames Part Detail


----------



## Al's 66 goat (Jul 21, 2021)

O52 said:


> Cheap mounts are cheap mounts. They may last a year, or maybe a week. If you don't drive the car possibly two or three years.
> NOS factory mounts are usually $75-125 each
> 
> Ames has an excellent reproduction of the factory mounts.
> ...


10/4 
This here will work . Correct ?









1964-74 GTO LEMANS TEMPEST "CORRECT" ENGINE MOUNTS, V8 EXC 455, PAIR | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1964-74 GTO LEMANS TEMPEST "CORRECT" ENGINE MOUNTS, V8 EXC 455, PAIR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

